# How to Plan a Migration to a New Workstation



## Victor N. (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello 

I want to upgrade to a better computer so I thought I would ask people who have done it in the past. I have postponed this for a while because chances are I will screw everything up and regret the whole thing 

Here are my questions:

a. I use Cubase (on a Windows laptop) but I am considering a MacBook (M1 for the curious). Pretty sure I won't lose my license right? Need another dongle?

b. I have collected a few VST plugins over the years. Will I lose them?

c. If the answer is YES for b. Is there anything I can do during installation of a VST to make sure I can bring it with me during an upgrade?

d. Do you have other tips for making the process of migrating to a new workstation less painful? 

Thank you


----------



## Alex Sopala (Sep 29, 2021)

a. No, the dongle has the license. Just redownload Cubase on the new computer.
b. Not if you have all the licenses and go through the process of doing transfers if needed (depends on the plugin manufacturer and whatever their system is; NI and anything on an iLok should be fine)
c. Make sure you deactivate any that need to be deactivated first (if they're on a dongle it's no problem)
d. I would document all the VSTs and VIs you have and make sure you have access to the installers and license files. If they're set to the computer itself, deactivate them on the computer first before reactivating on the new computer. For Waves plugins, put all of them on the Waves Cloud or a flash drive, for example. That will make it the most painless. Also good idea to know what VSTs or VIs you potentially forgot about so you don't leave them behind. And check the websites of the VSTs to see if there's anything special you need to do.


----------



## Victor N. (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks for replying  This is definitely not going to be an easy, smooth process but at least I know how to get prepared.

Needless to say, I would have to re-download everything once I get the new computer. Making a list is a good idea.


----------



## Alex Sopala (Sep 30, 2021)

Victor N. said:


> Thanks for replying  This is definitely not going to be an easy, smooth process but at least I know how to get prepared.
> 
> Needless to say, I would have to re-download everything once I get the new computer. Making a list is a good idea.


Going from PC to Mac you would because they use different file packages (.exe vs .pkg). Most large companies make it mostly painless (except for Waves, but it's painless if you follow their steps), but every company is different, and there's a bajillion of them that make plugins we use.


----------



## ShemS76 (Oct 16, 2021)

I switched recently from Mac to PC. I'm pretty far from having an ideal setup due to not having the $$$ to afford it but I decided I wanted more processing power and PC was the way to go with my budget. Also I'm really sick of Apple moving into the "We're going to get even more proprietary so you have to join the cult" feel I get from the company. There are tons of benefits to using Macs ngl, but I like more comparability across the spectrum. Windows got over their "you must use all our products or suffer" mindset a while back.

Just letting you know, I still find myself cursing my oversight in the lists of installs I had to make and set back up. I also upgraded my DAW from Ableton Live 10 to 11, just to make things more confusing. So be thorough and take the time you need to get it right the first time. There's very few programs out there that won't work with both OS so that shouldn't be a problem. If you do switch to Mac be ready to re-download a lot of your VSTs as Components (the Mac proprietary versions of VIs.)

Lastly, a One Piece fan! My wife and I LOVE OP. And since you were the original poster it says OP over the Straw hat flag which just made me laugh. Whatever you choose system wise I hope it works out great for you!


----------

